# my babies



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

30 clones 

pkj


----------



## Bouq (Mar 28, 2006)

looking good , are you using the SOG method?, if so tell me how it works out.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

never done sog nor scrog and never will lotsa friends have done both and i exceed their yeilds every time taking into account every aspect of vegging/non veggings v's grows per two monthly cycle.

if ya like plants that yeild about 14 grammes max done sog then go for it i prefer plants that yeild min of 2oz so i do my thing.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

clones to let x 9 are unknown indicas that yeild @ 14" placed in flower 2oz.

next are sensi star same scenario yeild min of 4oz.

next to right are critical mass yet to be flowered but supossed to be max commercial yeilding strain mr nices cross big bug with skunk number something if i remember right.

received the clones f.o.c. from buddy on uk420..

keep ya updated on flowering starting saturday 1 april of mass.....

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

to left should have read


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

looking good. gonna have a nice big garden when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

Lookin nice, can't wait to see the critical mass one take off.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice set up. Compact and neat. Good work. What kind of grow room will your babies live in?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2006)

sicnarf they wont live with me they are for my buddy to grow out and me too cant wait for critical mass as never grown yet they were donated from buddy on uk420 who raved about them but did warn about mould due to massive colas they grow.

buddys grow will consist of two 600 watt growlux lights no inlines whatsoever as his loft has very good air movement will be in soil mix vegged until about 13" high then showtime all in 7.5 litre pots no drainage just watered accordingly fed ionic grow and with added enzymes then ionic bloom with boost and enzymes and pk 13/14 3 weeks from end of flower with monster bloon boost also to sweeten the taste.

then dried over couple of days in darkened room with fresh air and de humidifier set on 30%.perfection............

keeep ya all updated start to finish

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 2, 2006)

latest clones taken today x 40

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

nice job you cloning machine  

what have you got sprinkled on your perlite?  when i do clones i use just perlite


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 4, 2006)

ldy yeh you is nearly right vermiculite it just happened to be in some new soil i had mixed up without me having to open new bag of soil.

just find wetting soil and jiffys allows the soil to warm up better and retain moisture thus doesnt dry out jiffys so fast.

they root faster as over 19c which is thermostat propagators max temp.

keep ya informed all.

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks  *parkingjoe*...i think we shall have to try it


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 7, 2006)

buddys vegging babies one week from repotting in one litre pots for another week or so then showtime.

daughter messed with her camera so in black and white.

pkj

file too large have to reduce it post later


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry about delay people

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

looking good!!!   before you know it there won't be any room left to move in there


----------



## Insane (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks great joe, I can't wait to see that room fill up!


----------



## fireweed2 (Apr 7, 2006)

Good grow, thats some good cloneing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Whats up PJ. Wont be long before we see a full jungle. Looking great. *


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

think few hace scorched as buddy keeps turning osc fan off.he's a complete idiot at times.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

wow wait until i post new pics tomorrow thay are massiveeeeeee

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2006)

slow 10 days for 1st to root and its a critical mass.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2006)

black and white pics taken 4/04/06 now repotted into 7.5-10 litre pots and started flower tonight.

THESE ARE SAME PLANTS.

wow even im amazed at growth 11 days later on.

day one.....

jesus im knackered repotting 30 plants then watering....

enjoy.

pkj


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

Lookin great man, I'm enjoying watching this grow.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2006)

wow mutt that was a fast response.

im not enjoying tending to the plants throughout the next 8 weeks due to buddys weed addiction.always stoned.

shit he said out loud after smoking some QUALITY SKUNK FROM THE "DAM".

that bastard has left the loft ladder down.

i was still up in his loft/attic tending to our plants.........

thats what friends are for.

rofl

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 19, 2006)

now 4 days later on

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 19, 2006)

DAMN those ladies are packing on some green....awesome looking ladies


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 19, 2006)

Very cool. I like a lot of your ideas. 

I have never used Ionic Bloom... will have to check it out. I'm gonna try some flavor enhancers this time (a lil mix o' floralicious, bananamana, and B'cuzz but none heavy duty).

I have got Canna pk 13/14 for this grow and am going to use it 3 wk before as recc.

Looks like you have it dialed in. If you ever have a minute I'd be interested in how you take and root cuttings.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 20, 2006)

ok zarnon for your cloning needs.

tools needed.

1. rooting gel/powder/whatever your prefered stuff-mine rooting gel.
2. sharp blade-i use razor blade snapped in half.
3. ph 5.5 adjusted water.
4. superthrive-not essential-speeds rooting up imho.
5. temperature controlled propagator.
6. clone light-i use twin tubed 11,000 lumens whitefires-i think-or any flourescent tube.
7. peat pellets/jiffys/rockwool cubes.i prefer peat pellets/jiffys.

shit i forgot the plants...

now get one litre water ph adjust it to 5.5 approx add one tiny drop of superthrive.  now drop peat pellets into the water. let them soak completely then gently squeeze excess water from them.

add some compost/soil to propagator then add water to moisten and add peat pellets spaced out for the cuttings.

get mother plant and chop off a small branch min 3mm thick stem wise.

trim all leaves/growth from cutting leaving just fresh growth tip at top and two side leaves.

now slice diagonally as long a cut as possible from chopped end of clone and then dip into cloning gel.

now make small hole in centre of peat pellet and place cutting into said hole and offer up any soil to clone stem to ensure its not loose or wobbly and make firm in peat pellet.

next same all over again.

now put lid on propagator and check each day lifting lid to let plants breath and to stop rotting.

if they start to dry out use the same superthrive ph adjusted water from soaking peat pellets.

all should root within 14 days and the excess water from soaking peat pellets is enough for about 30-40 clones done in small peat pellets...

also the moistened soil does help in slowing down any peat pellets drying out and retains warmth longer..
nuff said

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 21, 2006)

more folks

pkj


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

lookin nice man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Whats up PJ. Your garden is looking great man. Gotta love those little bushy ladies. Great job.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2006)

post some more pics tuesday checked them today and starting bud formation rapido..

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2006)

shit its tuesday best post some piccies.

you all ready for this growth explosion.

pkj

bet piccies are to large

here goes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2006)

fuked up again

im shit at this resizing

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 25, 2006)

Bam. You're going nuts dude. 

Yeah growth explosion! I love it.

Thanks muchly for that cloning info. That is the choice stuff. 

I have a couple of grow books I look at for humor value. I am like "Where's the beef!!??". 

The only change I'm gonna make is using rapid rooters, b/c I really love those fookers. 

The propogator is what fucked me up. I had this lameo plastic hood thing that I had to cut in half b/c my crappy lil fluoro box I built was too small. So I had this whole end that I could not keep sealed and everything wilted and died.

Someone on the old OG taught me an ancient Aramic method using a cup o' water, saran wrap and sunlight. That worked acually one time out of 10. (below is the only clone I've ever grown LOL...)

I have people I could trade clones with but they all have recurring problems with spider mites. I have never gotten them so totally paranoid.

Welp, I'm rambling but recently starting flower so I am looking for a few good cuttings and clones like this one...


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking Great.

What Exactly Is This...5. temperature controlled propagator

Any Links So I Can See One.?


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

called 'big 3 propagator' post piccie later off to work now..pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 1, 2006)

new piccies of friends grow and hey no mites..

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 1, 2006)

Big 3 Propagator


----------



## parkingjoe (May 1, 2006)

Personally I Ditched The 3 Separate Props And Added A Cheap £6 Massive One


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

looking good!!!   and glad to hear the mites are tackled ...durn buggers


----------



## parkingjoe (May 4, 2006)

friends grow day 19 no mites

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

Dang Pkj...are those the same babies from the first page?? Yeah, I guess I do need some help


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

good to hear the mites have been fended off  

looking awesome


----------



## parkingjoe (May 6, 2006)

gdg yes they sure are same plants and trimmed big time in case of mites and sprayed yet no mites to date at this grow.....

ldylunatic thanks for the kind words

pkj


----------



## Witness (May 6, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

3 weeks to go on this lot post pics tonight.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

show time 3 weeks to go pk them tomorrow

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

next lot for buddy bit behind on his vegging plants but you know the saying in the u.k.

f*k you jack!!

im alright.....

rofl

only joking folks

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*Great job man. What else can a person say when they look at your garden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Insane (May 20, 2006)

Another beautiful lookin crop, just lookin at all those buds...mmmm...beautiful..What else can I say??


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2006)

so how does my friend manage to drown one plant aka dead as a dodo.

instructions over the telephone.....

hi friend can you water each plant 1/2 a litre each plant of the made up nutrients but only those that need watering ill be down to check on them and water tomorrow........

so one dead due to being saturated.

what a fuking idiot.

sorry to be so harsh about my friend but i cannot comprehend how someone can overwater a plant when ive made such an issue of not overwatering and shown friend time and time again whats underwatered and whats overwatered.
these have taken me months to get to this stage and because he is such a pothead he kills one superb looking plant.

ah well shit happens...

rofl

pkj


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Nice babys dude cant wait to see the harvest!!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2006)

thanks kindbuds friends grow is now into day 4 of pk 13/14 so two + weeks to go before harvest approx and they are better looking than my own personal grow ready any day now....... x 17 plants minimum 17oz minimum 25oz realistically and possibly 30oz................. now that would be nice....

in fact very nice indeed

cannot wait for harvest either as it will pay for my 1 month thailand holiday along with 2 more grows before i go so hopefully fingers crossed have plenty or bahts for rest and recuperation.

shit i need some for sure..

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2006)

update pics of friends grow tomorrow

pkj


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Cool deal Pkj And Im Kindbuds REAL 
Brother not a friend a Bro can wait 
to see the harvest!! Happy growing


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2006)

im stoned so excuse any mistakes 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2006)

*Looking like a freaking jungle in there PJ. You my friend have a green thumb. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

PJ, those are looking really sweet man! You've got some great looking bud there. I can't wait to hear how the smoke is!

PS: The freakin pygmy has seen your crop man. He's looking through the atlas now and trying to find your address. Oh man, as soon as he saw your grow his eyes bugged out and he started mumbling......


----------



## parkingjoe (May 28, 2006)

pygmys whats all that about dude

rofl

canna wait to crop hardly touch the stuff myself although i always state im stoned im a lightweight bigtime one toke and im anyones

rofl

pkj


----------



## purple_chronic (May 28, 2006)

now thats what i say healthy!!! very nice Girls you have there!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking like a freaking jungle in there PJ. You my friend have a green thumb. *


 
Cant wait to see the meshedy come out and chop 
them down and see the finshed product!! Peace PKJ
And Happy growing!


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey there pkj thats a great lookin crop man, very nice lookin buds


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2006)

man i felt the buds and 26 out of 29 plants had rock hard nuggets/colas'

so 11 days to go but if longer needed we delay the chop..

friend has got the jitters regarding growing he wants a lay off for a grow or so........

paranoia.whats that all about.............

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 1, 2006)

they all die 1 week early tomorrow night as my friend has got an attack of the horrors

lol

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

DAMN!!!   i hate paranoia.....but at least hes close to the end...i have seen some guys lose a lot being overly paranoid

i am sure the smoke is still gonna pretty good....way better than commercial crap


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> pygmys whats all that about dude
> 
> rofl
> 
> ...


Hey man! I'm a lightweight too man! Hell, I've been tokin on the same oz for three months.

That pygmy is nuts man. He moved into my grow room the first time I grew in this house. Little bastard smokes a lot of weed man! But he eats the mice and adds the bugs to his stew. He watches the grows in the Journals and has spent many happy nights in others grow rooms. Ask Mutt about that little bastard.

Hahahaahahahahahahahaa


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 2, 2006)

post some pics later watching tv program at moment but only managed 10 sensi star chopped lookig good and they were the hard one to chop covered in small buds lower down so tomorrow the easy task

pkj


----------

